# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الموسوعة الشعرية 2009 (منذ العصر الجاهلي وحتى العصر الحديث)

## شادى مصر

الموضوع منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث , وقد أردت نقله هنا ؛ حبا في اللوكة ، والقائمين عليها - جزاهم الله عنا خيرا - وحتى تعم الفائدة ....أضع بين يدي إخواني (الموسوعة الشعرية 2009)، وهي من إصدار مؤسسة محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، وتم توزيعها مجانا مع جريدة البيان الإثنين، وتم توزيعها مجانا على الحضور في مهرجان دبي الدولي للشعر الذي أقيم مؤخرا بدبي قبل أسبوع، والموسوعة لا تحتاج أي تنصيب، وهي بصيغة (ISO) يمكن حرقها مباشرة على أسطوانة (CD) ، أو فكها ببرنامج (Winrar)، وتشغيل ملف (Poetry.exe)، وكذلك يمكن تشغيلها على أي برنامج للسواقات الوهمية مثل (Clone Drive أو MagicDisk أو Virtual Drive...)... 
(ملحوظة هامة ) الموسوعة عبارة عن : ثمانية ملفات مضغوطة 
الروابط
http://www.mediafire.com/?dlmyondtlqz
http://www.mediafire.com/?dkunw22wjzd
http://www.mediafire.com/?ymjyeutygnh
http://www.mediafire.com/?yuyinmueevk
http://www.mediafire.com/?nttui0jvotz
http://www.mediafire.com/?jtcztyn0yzz
http://www.mediafire.com/?humzwy0dmmd
http://www.mediafire.com/?wzyzlzkrnck 

روابط أخرى للتحميل 
الجزء الأول : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20943862...part1.rar.html
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/c32a4a0...4563659a6.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93005602...2009part1.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?jmfzka2mxni
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/5707047216b54cb4
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.ea9d811f6aebe  1
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=198956493
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/8sNs6Br
أو
http://ifile.it/chtylgm
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bqhwv6
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part1.rar
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=51ee88c
أو
http://momupload.com/files/115827/Po...part1.rar.html
أو
http://openfile.ru/230744/
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168331-Po...part1.rar.html
أو
http://www.load.to/MLBjVYqoIA/Poetry_Enc2009.part1.rar
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11051389
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=633396
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a426786532.html
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5084872/...2009part1.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13879308
أو
http://filebeam.com/be22c7a7f1f438fb371fb3d875ecb3  02
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103560
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106369
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/964032
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html 
يتبع بالجزء الثاني إن شاء الله ... 
الجزء الثاني : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20954058...part2.rar.html
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/e3f4916...294444de8.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93032250...2009part2.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?mxwxzbhwmby
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/570807780491333f/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.7fcbbf3cdc9fe  9
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/3k2XnAe
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=306142131
أو
http://ifile.it/qk84fjt
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/f69ct0
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=e73129d
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5086704/...2009part2.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13883211
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168420-Po...part2.rar.html
أو
http://filebeam.com/fda7622c61ccca5a4dc23f38fa7623  e6
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a219952986.html
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=916132
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103633
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106416
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11058707
أو
http://www.load.to/1pm4tLaCZY/Poetry_Enc2009.part2.rar
أو
http://momupload.com/files/115844/Po...part2.rar.html
أو
http://openfile.ru/231090/
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part2.rar
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84048
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/964409 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء الثالث . 
الجزء الثالث : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20975563...2009.part3.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/de236ee...0307484a9.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93154437...2009part3.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?xiylbmzemgy
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/57112465713621a3/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.fd5faf845a89c  9
أو
http://ifile.it/ytarxki
أو
http://www.ziddu.com/downloadlink/38...2009.part3.rar
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/mfzxcr
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=2e23dc1
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a937578081.html
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/ZFyYSBJ
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af55...2009_part3_rar
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904050328...2009.part3.rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=0B181A7D27
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part3.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5091691/...2009part3.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13892989
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=794730
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3931...part3.rar.html
أو
http://filebeam.com/d54a30caaed31c9b4fe66ba8cdf6cc  b3
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103774
أو
http://www.load.to/Xsr3DAxa3G/Poetry_Enc2009.part3.rar
أو
http://openfile.ru/231587/
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84217
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11069097
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168651-Po...part3.rar.html
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106623
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965275 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء الرابع . 

الجزء الرابع : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20976007...2009.part4.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/3fb56d8...a231df84c.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93157382...2009part4.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?thmjtvzv7cu
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/571136120dabc72d/
أو
http://ifile.it/rsic8dp
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/pda2ea
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=392542123
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/85Z17Az
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.992f40db16ad5  5
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af55...2009_part4_rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=945BB49818
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904050583...2009.part4.rar
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=94839bc
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part4.rar
أو
http://openfile.ru/231598/
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5091775/...2009part4.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13893412
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84220
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106626
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103776
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=957266
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3933...part4.rar.html
أو
http://filebeam.com/da72b4b2042ecc52d09ce111b50a4c  6d
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11069257
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a232785985.html
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168652-Po...part4.rar.html
أو
http://www.load.to/hbJVxHhxxF/Poetry_Enc2009.part4.rar
أو
http://momupload.com/files/115879/Po...part4.rar.html
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965280 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء الخامس . 

الجزء الخامس : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20976262...2009.part5.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/58540e6...fbea0abd4.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93159371...2009part5.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?qingxqcwjbw
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/57114313c7761341/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.24add1a4dce9d  e
أو
http://ifile.it/ispj0nf
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=6e49bf7
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/47zvx7
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/4YeftBQ
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part5.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af55...2009_part5_rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=E76B058022
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904050673...2009.part5.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5091819/...2009part5.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13893572
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84223
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106634
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=442439
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103778
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3934...part5.rar.html
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168654-Po...part5.rar.html
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a466680520.html
أو
http://filebeam.com/e4384ddc5ecf66bd72017c47bbedb4  43
أو
http://www.load.to/XkUVVc2Qan/Poetry_Enc2009.part5.rar
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11069427
أو
http://openfile.ru/231606/
أو
http://momupload.com/files/115880/Po...part5.rar.html
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965282 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء السادس . 

الجزء السادس : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20976659...2009.part6.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/81c1cc9...7eb6e73f4.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93161294...2009part6.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?j2vjsgmmtqr
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/5711486107e4b48d/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.df9f890c72cb6  4
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/0choTBC
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=591990065
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/xqxyos
أو
http://ifile.it/oxzsa3v
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3934...part6.rar.html
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=31e61fc
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part6.rar
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af55...2009_part6_rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=89D7B1C424
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904050739...2009.part6.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5091869/...2009part6.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13893729
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106636
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=585124
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103779
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84224
أو
http://filebeam.com/45af2e1e9a6482a8f4f6de3316b366  fc
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168661-Po...part6.rar.html
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a687432575.html
أو
http://www.load.to/QkzNcfnKXq/Poetry_Enc2009.part6.rar
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11069614
أو
http://openfile.ru/231616/
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965288 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء السابع . 

الجزء السابع : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20977062...2009.part7.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/0fb3241...3240770e5.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93162992...2009part7.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?yl2h9mmrt3y
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/5711539299b30ce8/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.6884cf0e9a92d  9
أو
http://ifile.it/g0w5b96
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/BjD3zBm
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=465835066
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/a5hy02
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3935...part7.rar.html
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part7.rar
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=22dbd2e
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af55...2009_part7_rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=62975B805
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904050864...2009.part7.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5091918/...2009part7.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13893905
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106638
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=803935
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103781
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a74960324.html
أو
http://www.load.to/STfmeO8oW5/Poetry_Enc2009.part7.rar
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168666-Po...part7.rar.html
أو
http://filebeam.com/bf7c5b8f244628c386431fcb46c819  68
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11069860
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84225
أو
http://openfile.ru/231628/
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965298 
يتبع إن شاء الله بالجزء الثامن والأخير . 


الجزء الثامن والأخير : 
http://rapidshare.com/files/20979044...2009.part8.rar
أو
http://www.adrive.com/public/06d9286...8354ab1b9.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93166543...2009part8.html
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?masd61bvf1y
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/571162144cc0df0c/
أو
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.325ffc19dadd9  5
أو
http://ifile.it/619zl5q
أو
http://flyupload.flyupload.com/?fid=188421340
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/cc67v2
أو
http://www.turboupload.com/files/get...2009.part8.rar
أو
http://www.filezzz.com/download/3937...part8.rar.html
أو
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/HZlwhAw
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af56...2009_part8_rar
أو
http://www.egoshare.com/download.php?id=643D170D29
أو
http://www.easy-share.com/1904051475...2009.part8.rar
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/?d01=febde04
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5092014/...2009part8.html
أو
http://www.badongo.com/file/13894152
أو
http://share-now.net/files/168682-Po...part8.rar.html
أو
http://openfile.ru/231691/
أو
http://filebeam.com/42192ed576da1e86edb9f5073d5c40  c4
أو
http://www.uploadstube.de/download.php?file=620277
أو
http://filesurf.ru/103790
أو
http://jamber.info/files/download/a109842628.html
أو
http://www.load.to/7dsCXnctPl/Poetry_Enc2009.part8.rar
أو
http://ifolder.ru/11070997
أو
http://storeandserve.com/download/68093/.html
أو
http://www.wikiupload.com/download_page.php?id=106650
أو
http://yabadaba.ru/files/84228
أو
http://www.rapidshare.ru/965323 
تم بحمد الله 
لا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة .
في رعاية الله .

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

يطيب لي أن أكون أول من يشكرك على هذا الجهد العظيم جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يا شادي الألوكة ومصر

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

بعد تحميل الأجزاء الثمانية أردت فك الضغط لكنه يأتي عند 13 % ويقول لي 
  you need to have the following volume to continue extraction
فما الحل ؟

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

شكراً على هذا الجهد
ولكن اسم الموسوعة هو: موسوعة الشعر العربي، وهي لا تحتاج لا إلى سواقة وهمية ولا إلى حرق على قرص (cd) بل تعمل مباشرة من الجهاز.
وقد سبق تحميلها على الشبكة من قبل عدة إخوة وقد كنت أحدهم، ويمكنك البحث في الموقع لتجد المواضيع.
شكراً مرة أخرى

----------


## شادى مصر

لقد أشرت فى بداية كلامى أعلاه أن الفضل لا يرجع إلى فى هذا الموضوع بل قلت بالحرف الواحد : 
الموضوع منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث , وقد أردت نقله هنا ؛ حبا في اللوكة ، والقائمين عليها - جزاهم الله عنا خيرا - وحتى تعم الفائدة ....
ولم أنقل هذا الموضوع إلا بعد تحميلها وتشغيلها ، ولم أجد أدنى صعوبة في ذلك ، جزى الله من صنع هذا الصنيع ونقله إلينا خيرا .

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

ممكن يا شادي تعرفني كيفية تشغيلها بالتفصيل فقد حملتها وأردت فك الضغط من الجزء الأول فحدث ما ذكرته في مشاركتي الأخيرة وكذلك بقية الأجزاء الثمانية
، وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## شادى مصر

سأشرح لك أخي الفاضل الخطوات التي اتبعتها أرجو أن تتبعني فيها فهي موسوعة تستحق المتابعة :
1- قمت بتنزيل الأجزاء الثمانية ( أرجو ملاحظة أن حجم الأجزاء السبعة الأول 95.7 ميجا و الجزء الثامن حجمه 28.7 ميجا ).
2- ثم قمت بفك ضغط الملف الثامن فقط.
3- ظهر لي ملف اسمه ( poetry.exe )
4- اضغط عليه وستعمل إن شاء الله تعالى .
في حالة عدم تشغيلها تفضل بالرجوع إلى بداية الموضوع وستجد فيه بغيتك إن شاء الله

----------


## أحمد طنطاوي

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور شادي تم عمل الموسوعة بنجاح 
ولو أن لي في كل منبَت شعرة # لسانا يبُثُّ الشكر كنت مقصرا

----------


## أسد الدين محمد

> لقد أشرت فى بداية كلامى أعلاه أن الفضل لا يرجع إلى فى هذا الموضوع بل قلت بالحرف الواحد : 
> الموضوع منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث , وقد أردت نقله هنا ؛ حبا في اللوكة ، والقائمين عليها - جزاهم الله عنا خيرا - وحتى تعم الفائدة ....
> ولم أنقل هذا الموضوع إلا بعد تحميلها وتشغيلها ، ولم أجد أدنى صعوبة في ذلك ، جزى الله من صنع هذا الصنيع ونقله إلينا خيرا .


أخي الحبيب شادي مصر....
جزاك الله كل خير.
كأني قرأت بين سطورك حروف عتب، ولم يكن القصد أن يحدث، إلا أنني أردت أن أصحح الاسم للموسوعة المذكورة، فعذراً على ما سبق.
ولك الشكر على جهودك في نشر العلم.

----------


## المطالع

يا حبذا أحد يخبرني أيَّ المواقع السابقة الكثيرة يدعم الإكمال بعد الانقطاع مثل موقع أرشيف غير الموجود بينها، فعلى رداءة خط الاتصال عندي وكبر حجم الملفات أرى تحميلي لها جميعا دون انقطاع أمراً غير مستطاع.
   مع وافر الشكر.

----------


## راغب الجنة

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على الروح الطيبة واود التنبيه على ان المشكله كلها فى ملف رقم خمسة فانه بعد التحميل تجده 53 ميجا او اقل فاذهب الى موقع اخر حتي يكتمل معك الى مثل سابقيه وفعلتها ونجحت من فضل الله

----------


## الفارابي التلميذ

حملت ونصبت. وهي تعمل. بارك الله بك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

بارك الله فيكم
تم التحميل وعمل الموسوعة جيد جدا

----------


## صلاح بركان الجزائري

أخوك صلاح بركان الجزائري يشكرك ويقول الحمد لله الذي وهبنا إياك يا محب اللغة العربية
الغة العربية في دمي وكياني ياأخي إجعلها كذلك والله لايضيع أجر المحسنين

----------


## شادى مصر

أشكركم جميعا ، وأرجو الله - تعالى - أن يرزقنا الإخلاص .

----------


## اليسير

بارك الله فيك , كنت أبحث عنها .

----------


## جمال الشامي

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## محمد شرف الدين

رابط للموسوعة علي ارشيف

http://www.archive.org/download/Poet...oetry_2009.iso
او
http://www.archive.org/download/waqA...rPoetry-v1.zip

----------

